# Front Parking Sensors



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yes I've searched and found a link to these sensors:

No Holes Parking Sensor | Parking Dynamics Reverse Sensor

and a thread on nagtroc

Never Hit Your Front Spoiler On A Parking Curb - NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club

but has anyone fitted them over here and do they work ok for the front bumper kerb protection as the installation above suggests?

Anders


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

Girl!


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

Has anyone tried one of these? 

The Pink Car Kit: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

You bought one too :chuckle:

I heard a new front spoiler is £2.8K, I'd prefer spend that on track days and upgrades and suffer some name calling.

Anders


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

next thing you'll be doing is giving the car a name :chuckle:


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

alloy said:


> next thing you'll be doing is giving the car a name :chuckle:


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

:chuckle:


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

alloy said:


> next thing you'll be doing is giving the car a name :chuckle:


:chuckle: Some cars are that immense they need a name, the gobstopper, the Bogey, the Hulk but anything less is on a whole new scale of lame.:chairshot


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Thinking about getting a front camera. The splitter is very hard to judge when parking and if I get a carbon one that will be even more delicate and expensive.

There are kits to get front and rear cameras, I just need to get the right one for a 2009 non-nav GT-R.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL have them and the cars name is Scarlet !!!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I have a front camera coming but it's more for the cool visuals on track. Nothing at all to do with avoiding kerbs, honest.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

My money is on a very long wait before you go on track - now proove me wrong!

D


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Think you are right, last time was in evo 8, probably 4 years ago.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Btw disadvantage of electromagnetic sensors is they only work when the are advancing towards an obstruction. This might be an advantage as unlike ultrasonic supplied by dealer, they don't keep screaming at you.

I am tempted to fit these in the front lip rather than the front bumper.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> Btw disadvantage of electromagnetic sensors is they only work when the are advancing towards an obstruction. This might be an advantage as unlike ultrasonic supplied by dealer, they don't keep screaming at you.
> 
> I am tempted to fit these in the front lip rather than the front bumper.


Front lip protection was what I was looking for. As in the nagtroc guide.

Anders


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

id love these and probably wouldn't stress so much when the wife takes the car. :clap:


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

I've ordered the front kit and will probably get Litchfield to fit when they're fitting the brakes.

Anders


----------



## bcl (Apr 28, 2011)

Impossible said:


> id love these and probably wouldn't stress so much when the wife takes the car. :clap:


My wife once took a fairly low car of mine out to a picnic. Where she parked the car, she drove over a log that was meant to be a stopper.
When she reversed she ripped the front spoiler off the car.
I now never lower any cars my wife drives.
Brian


----------

